# Грыжа L5-S1, защемило седалищный. Нужно ли делать операцию? СРОЧНО



## yastar (22 Май 2017)

02.05.17 начало тянуть левую ногу от ягодицы. боль в икре сначала при ходьбе потом болело и без нагрузки. сходил к врачу . три дня колол локсидол и мидокалм. стало легче. 11.05 присел, что-то хруснуло, нога так заболела чуть сознание не потерял. через день у врача снова. приписала другие уколы и сказала сделать М Р Т. 15.05 просветился. 16.05 заехал в санаторий к зав отделению. Посмотрев на снимок он категорически отказался проводить со мной процедуры, пока не посещу нейрохирурга. от него нужно - требуется в данный момент срочная операция или можно обойтись без неё?













альбом https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1054/view

Протокол обследования

поясничный лордоз выпрямлены.
краевые костные разрастания по передней поверхности тел позвонков Л1-Л5.
грыжи Шморля тел позвонков не выявлено.
жировая трансформация тел позвонков Л5-С1.
отека костного мозга не выявлено.
М \ П диски с признаками дегенерации.
Л4-Л5 - фораминальный двух сторон, больше справа протрузия 4мм.
Л5-С1 - центральная Парамедианная слева грыжа 12мм, с основной 16 мм, с компрессией дурального мешка, нервного корешка, с распространением краниально до 20 мм.
сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала на уровне Л5-С1 - 5 мм. ширина - 9 мм.
фасеточные суставы без особенностей.
мягкие ткани без особенностей.
деструктивных изменений не выявлено.

вывод: МР-признаки дегенеративных изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника, протрузия м \ п диска Л4-Л5, грыжа с тенденцией к секвестрации и стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне Л5-С1.


Хотел бы узнать ваше мнение. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (22 Май 2017)

@yastar, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему врачей.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Май 2017)

Имеются показания к плановому оперативному лечению.
Какие жалобы имеются в настоящее время? Каковы результаты последнего осмотра неврологом? Конкретизируйте проводимое сейчас лечение.


----------



## yastar (22 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, добрый день, в данный момент беспокоит микросмазмы в икроножной мышце. не даёт уснуть. за три недели ушло 5 кг веса. ну и при ходьбе тянет ногу. было онемение от ягодицы до стопы, теперь только от икры до стопы. поясничный отдел не особо беспокоит.

по препаратам - в данный момент принимаю витаксон, диалипон, габантин, сегодня закончил уколы прозерин. из обезбаливающих пробую ибупрофен, дексалгин , диклофенак и диклотол не помогают. был сегодня у врача - говорит еще понаблюдаем.


----------



## yastar (23 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Имеются показания к плановому оперативному лечению.
> Какие жалобы имеются в настоящее время? Каковы результаты последнего осмотра неврологом? Конкретизируйте проводимое сейчас лечение.


добрый день, будет ли уместно принимать препараты для спины - например хондроитиносодержащие?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

Срочно меняйте лечащего врача! Оптимальный вариант - лечение у грамотного врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога)


----------



## yastar (23 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Срочно меняйте лечащего врача! Оптимальный вариант - лечение у грамотного врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога)


Врача который хотел меня лечить очень насторожил мой снимок . И сказал пройти консультацию нейрохирурга. Так я потому на форум и пошел чтобы узнать обязательно ли нужна операция. Теперь снова к нему поеду.

возможны ли мануальные процедуры при секвестрированой грыже?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

Если врач не уверен в своих силах и направляет на консультацию к нейрохирургу, тогда не желательно становиться его пациентом.


----------

